# Commercial pollination brokers etc?



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Ive been growing my bees and I will reach 100 either this year or next spring splits. My original goal was 60 just for local honey production. It’s not currently realistic for me to invest 200k and quit my job and try to do this full time I’m mid 30s have kids etc. But I am reaching a point of excess bees unless I can find a substantial nuc market or get into sending hives to California for pollination. 

1. Is there still a big demand it’s pretty easy to find pollination contracts?
2. I’ve read some brokers haul and set them but I also have personally known people who jumped in did that and got a truckload of dead bees returned. Could be the new beekeeper sent bad hives or perhaps the broker. Are there reputable ones around or is that common theme.
3. How bad is theft still it seems the government has got a better grasp on it.
4. Are pol line genetics worth the investment over italians.

If I do find a way to send some hives I don’t plan on sending everyone I got maybe build up to 160 and send a hundred to see what I get back if people would even mess with a small number like that hauling from Texas?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

The government hasn't gotten a grasp on anything yet... all that happened were laws were passed to actually enforce and amplify apiary registrations so they can "quickly" identify whose bees might be in question. Now, if I steal a bunch of hives and register the location.... guess they're really my bees....


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

That registration thing is a joke.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Talk to local commercial guys would be best to team up with one who knows the ropes hives can get stolen hives can die risk vs reward and the only thing the state of California government has got a better grasp on is the tax payers wallet


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

There is always a shortage of "good" bees for Almond Pollination. If you desire to bring your hives for Almond Pollination; Yes, You need to have identification on some of the boxes. The broker will most likely, should, register the hives where they are placed in the orchards. If you can, fill a semi truck with other beekeepers to save money on transportation costs. Medicate and feed your bees before bringing them to orchards or make sure you do this during pollination. It is best to have same size equipment for easier shipping: All 10 frame or all 8 frame size, all double deep, or all singles, or all story and halves; all on equal pallets.

If you need help, talk-work with a broker. I am a broker and beekeeper and can always use more good hives for Almond Pollination. 559-974-4042 Central California.


----------



## exchangebees (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey amk! I work with a few beekeepers in Texas that could help you take care of the transportation and forklift services for almonds. For almonds we pay $190+ for an 8-frame average hive. If you have any more questions feel free to contact me anytime (916) 708-3488. Our team is experienced and we placed 15,048 hives on Almonds in 2019.


----------

